# La Roma pronta all'assalto su Ibrahimovic.



## Renegade (26 Giugno 2015)

Secondo quanto riferisce il Giornale, la Roma sarebbe pronta all'assalto per Ibrahimovic. Lo stesso quotidiano riporta alcune parole del Direttore Sportivo capitolino, Walter Sabatini: _''Ibrahimovic? Se lo cerca il Milan è la verità, mentre se lo cerca la Roma è una fregatura?!?''_ L'idea sarebbe quella di mettere a segno un colpo leggendario nella storia della società, che possa far fare il salto definitivo alla Roma dopo quattro anni di progetto americano. Per l'ingaggio ci sarebbero più possibilità visti gli addii di Destro, Doumbia e Gervinho.


----------



## Renegade (26 Giugno 2015)

Se Ibrahimovic sceglie la Roma invece del Milan non potrei biasimarlo. Lì c'è progettazione, chiarezza dirigenziale, rosa di qualità ecc. Inoltre quanto ipotizzato è vero: gli farebbe fare il salto di qualità. Magari sarebbe una nuova sfida. A quel punto diventerebbero loro i favoriti per lo Scudo, altro che la Juve.

In ogni caso continuo a sperare che venga da noi anche perché ho capito l'andazzo. Prenderemo cessi su cessi per poi prendere Ibra di modo da mettere tutta la polvere sotto al tappeto grazie a lui.


----------



## The Ripper (26 Giugno 2015)

Sarebbe il colmo. Vabbé che con Bertolacci gli abbiamo finanziato praticamente tutto il mercato


----------



## DannySa (26 Giugno 2015)

Noi non disturbiamo la Roma [cit.]
Sono convinto che Galliani si senta sicuro di avere un accordo di massima con Ibra, quindi lo vedrà accasarsi altrove prima del momento clou, cioè fine agosto.


----------



## TheZio (26 Giugno 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Sarebbe il colmo. Vabbé che con Bertolacci gli abbiamo finanziato praticamente tutto il mercato



Sarebb da abbattere il condor...


----------



## tifosa asRoma (26 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riferisce il Giornale, la Roma sarebbe pronta all'assalto per Ibrahimovic. Lo stesso quotidiano riporta alcune parole del Direttore Sportivo capitolino, Walter Sabatini: _''Ibrahimovic? Se lo cerca il Milan è la verità, mentre se lo cerca la Roma è una fregatura?!?''_ L'idea sarebbe quella di mettere a segno un colpo leggendario nella storia della società, che possa far fare il salto definitivo alla Roma dopo quattro anni di progetto americano. Per l'ingaggio ci sarebbero più possibilità visti gli addii di Destro, Doumbia e Gervinho.



Non ci credo neanche se lo vedo costi d'ingaggio troppo alti


----------



## Renegade (26 Giugno 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Non ci credo neanche se lo vedo costi d'ingaggio troppo alti



Per venire in Italia se lo ridurrebbe al massimo su 7 mln per tre anni. Considerare tale ingaggio alto se poi date 6,5 a De Rossi...


----------



## tifosa asRoma (26 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Per venire in Italia se lo ridurrebbe al massimo su 7 mln per tre anni. Considerare tale ingaggio alto se poi date 6,5 a De Rossi...



Ah be 7 mln sì,pensavo di più e di cartellino se non sbaglio costerebbe anche molto poco


----------



## Renegade (26 Giugno 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Ah be 7 mln sì,pensavo di più e di cartellino se non sbaglio costerebbe anche molto poco



Secondo me sì. Ha 34 anni. Quanto puoi pagarlo il cartellino di un 34enne? Se poi a livello di bilancio si considera il fatto che non ci siano più gli stipendi di Gervinho, Destro e Doumbia...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Giugno 2015)

Con Ibrahimovic la Roma potrebbe seriamente contendere lo scudetto alla Juventus.


----------



## Renegade (26 Giugno 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Con Ibrahimovic la Roma potrebbe seriamente contendere lo scudetto alla Juventus.



Già. Secondo me se non lo prenderanno non sarà per questioni di soldi, visto che potrebbero permetterselo, ma per questioni di politica societaria. Loro (GIUSTAMENTE) preferiscono investire soldi di cartellino sui vari Lukaku, Lacazette, Mitrovic ecc. e pagare meno di ingaggio, avendo come possibilità sia una crescita esponenziale che garantisca un progetto sportivo a lungo termine, sia una possibile plusvalenza futura.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Già. Secondo me se non lo prenderanno non sarà per questioni di soldi, visto che potrebbero permetterselo, ma per questioni di politica societaria. Loro (GIUSTAMENTE) preferiscono investire soldi di cartellino sui vari Lukaku, Lacazette, Mitrovic ecc. e pagare meno di ingaggio, avendo come possibilità sia una crescita esponenziale che garantisca un progetto sportivo a lungo termine, sia una possibile plusvalenza futura.


Hanno un centrocampo sontuoso, con Ibrahimovic avrebbero finalmente un grandissimo finalizzatore.


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (26 Giugno 2015)

Fa esattamente lo stesso tipo di gioco di Totti, quindi non possono acquistarlo


----------



## Dumbaghi (26 Giugno 2015)

Non può arrivare nessuno che ha le capacità di panchinare fisso il pensionato col 10


----------



## pazzomania (26 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Se Ibrahimovic sceglie la Roma invece del Milan non potrei biasimarlo. Lì c'è progettazione, chiarezza dirigenziale, rosa di qualità ecc. Inoltre quanto ipotizzato è vero: gli farebbe fare il salto di qualità. Magari sarebbe una nuova sfida. A quel punto diventerebbero loro i favoriti per lo Scudo, altro che la Juve.
> 
> In ogni caso continuo a sperare che venga da noi anche perché ho capito l'andazzo. Prenderemo cessi su cessi per poi prendere Ibra di modo da mettere tutta la polvere sotto al tappeto grazie a lui.



Non voglio dire una stupidaggine, ma qualche anno fa Ibra ha dichiarato che il suo sogno sarebbe stato giocare alla Roma...

Spero di non aver scritto una razzata


----------



## Marchisio89 (26 Giugno 2015)

Non ce lo vedo proprio nella Roma. Per quale motivo dovrebbe lasciare il PSG per andare alla Roma? sarebbe il colmo.

Posso capire il Milan, in quanto sarebbe stata una scelta di cuore... ma la Roma assolutamente no.


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Giugno 2015)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Non ce lo vedo proprio nella Roma. Per quale motivo dovrebbe lasciare il PSG per andare alla Roma? sarebbe il colmo.
> 
> Posso capire il Milan, in quanto sarebbe stata una scelta di cuore... ma la Roma assolutamente no.



Lo stavo per scrivere io...premesso che per me ormai rimane al psg (ho cambiato idea) venire al Milan avrebbe un senso, alla Roma no.


----------



## Marchisio89 (26 Giugno 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Con Ibrahimovic la Roma potrebbe seriamente contendere lo scudetto alla Juventus.


Con Ibra imho la Roma diventerebbe la favorita addirittura.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (26 Giugno 2015)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Non ce lo vedo proprio nella Roma. Per quale motivo dovrebbe lasciare il PSG per andare alla Roma? sarebbe il colmo.
> 
> Posso capire il Milan, in quanto sarebbe stata una scelta di cuore... ma la Roma assolutamente no.



Stessa cosa che penso io.. o magari viene per vincere la champions ci ha provato con tutte le migliori squadre europee e non ci è riuscito, forse a sto punto pensa "vado da sti sfigati che non hanno mai vinto una cippa lippa e vuoi vedere che ci riesco? "


----------



## tifosa asRoma (26 Giugno 2015)

*Raiola :"Ibrahimovic alla Roma ? Chiedete a Sabatini"*


----------



## Louis Gara (26 Giugno 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> *Raiola :"Ibrahimovic alla Roma ? Chiedete a Sabatini"*



Vado a fucilarmi. La Roma con Ibra e noi con Bacca di acai.


----------



## accadde_domani (26 Giugno 2015)

E' una cavolata grossa come una casa. Al di là dell'ingaggio fuori portata, non è proprio nella politica della Roma fare questi colpi. Lukaku, Benteke, Milik, Mitrovic. Questi sono nomi "sabatiniani". Che la Roma agisce così ormai l'hanno capito pure i muri.


----------



## Butcher (26 Giugno 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> *Raiola :"Ibrahimovic alla Roma ? Chiedete a Sabatini"*



Aja.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (26 Giugno 2015)

accadde_domani ha scritto:


> E' una cavolata grossa come una casa. Al di là dell'ingaggio fuori portata, non è proprio nella politica della Roma fare questi colpi. Lukaku, Benteke, Milik, Mitrovic. Questi sono nomi "sabatiniani". Che la Roma agisce così ormai l'hanno capito pure i muri.



Concordo in pieno


----------



## koti (26 Giugno 2015)

Dopo Kondogbia all'Inter, adesso dobbiamo subirci pure Ibra alla Roma. Che bello.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (26 Giugno 2015)

Ci sta. Galliani aveva preso Matri a 12 milioni per finanziare Tevez alla Juve e ora prende Bertolacci a 20 finanziando Ibra alla Roma.

Con Ibra vincono lo scudetto. Sabatini può anche cambiare strategia, perchè finora non hanno vinto un cavolo con quella, e l'ultimo scudo la Roma l'ha vinto con l'attaccante più forte della Serie A: Batistuta. E a Roma se lo ricordano.
La Roma gioca la champions e punta allo scudetto, non mi pare sto gran passo indietro rispetto al PSG.

Se va così io non tifo Milan l'anno prossimo, guarda, piuttosto tifo Roma.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (26 Giugno 2015)

Mi piace la Roma ma.....Non lo sopporterei.sarebbe la mazzata definitiva per noi


----------



## Dexter (26 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riferisce il Giornale, la Roma sarebbe pronta all'assalto per Ibrahimovic. Lo stesso quotidiano riporta alcune parole del Direttore Sportivo capitolino, Walter Sabatini: _''Ibrahimovic? Se lo cerca il Milan è la verità, mentre se lo cerca la Roma è una fregatura?!?''_ L'idea sarebbe quella di mettere a segno un colpo leggendario nella storia della società, che possa far fare il salto definitivo alla Roma dopo quattro anni di progetto americano. Per l'ingaggio ci sarebbero più possibilità visti gli addii di Destro, Doumbia e Gervinho.


Galliani che finanzia con Bertolacci l'ingaggio di Ibra  dovrebbe andare a sotterrarsi vivo dopo.

Non la vedo una cosa improbabile comunque. Ha già vinto lo scudetto con Juve, Milan ed Inter, sarebbe una bella sfida provare a portarlo nella capitale. Se non ce la fa lui non ce la fa nessun'altro. E la Roma gioca la Champions...(ed ha una rosa molto migliore della nostra).


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Giugno 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> *Raiola :"Ibrahimovic alla Roma ? Chiedete a Sabatini"*



Mi lancio dal balcone se succede.


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Giugno 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> *Raiola :"Ibrahimovic alla Roma ? Chiedete a Sabatini"*



Ma non diciamo fesserie dai.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (26 Giugno 2015)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma non diciamo fesserie dai.



si scherza ....ma Raiola lo ha detto davvero forse per prendere in giro i giornalisti


----------

